# My car :) you like my progress??



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I have owned my car for almost 3 months now and I have put all of my time into the engine and interior so far.... I figure as long as it looks good where I am which is the drivers seat.... and as long as it's quick that's all that matters... actually that's not true, I am going to do the exterior in the upcoming month hopefully.... Motor mounts are first, and possibly relocating my knock sensor too... but it scares me, I know 90% of you say it's fine but those one or 2 that don't say it's safe is all it takes to keep me from doing it, anyway... I won't get into that, there are other threads for that issue... I know the pics are kinda hard to see... it's a crappy camera and I decided to go take pics for you all to see in the middle of the night, I'm too impatient to wait. Also, keep in mind that hopefully in the next month I will lower the car 2 inches with the eibach sport kit.... and the mesh grill and wheels will be powder coated white.... I haven't really ran that across anybody for their opinion.... but I really do think it will look good, what do you all think??? I also have one of the 13" rubber antennas in the mail along with a white cover for the heater control area so it matches my white guages..... then probably 2 months from now I will tint the windows.... that's last on my list.... well, last on my list of things that are necessary... after all of that is complete is when I'll get down and dirty.... flywheel, clutch, pistons etc... simple stuff first, then the stuff that will take me 2 months to afford at a time.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks really good


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

nice gauges!
i like how they are neon blue at night...
where did you find those, and how much???


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I actually bought them on ebay for $70..... There are some cheaper ones at www.southwestautoworks.com but the AC brand look a lot better because the numbers light up individually, the ones at southwestautoworks.com light up the whole background only I believe instead of just the center and the numbers, but those ones are also only like $45 or so... I actually bought everything for my car from ebay.... just go to ebay and type se-r in the search and all sorts of stuff pops up at decent prices... just know the lights don't come with instructions and I didn't feel like running a seperate switch or always having the indiglo on so I brought out the volt meter and found what wires to use that went to the original guages...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

btw, if u end up getting some I can tell you which wires to use... just drop me an email @ [email protected] and I'll let you know how to set them up using the original switch so u don't have to change anything... the also glow green, and all colors in between blue/green, if u want it semi blue, semi green, a blue green mix... whatever.....


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

I Like The Dvd Set Up. I Just Traded Up From An O2 Gxe To An O4 Spec V And Have Always Wanted A Dvd Set Up Like That. What Does An Install Like That Run For? (install And System Est.)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- this poll is b.s.- what if someone doesnt like your car? We have to settle with clicking on -"nah- its fine"? You have to post a poll where we can state our true opinions.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It is actually really nice though- I think you should say up yours to the state of Cali and take the front plate off though-- I hope that rear frame for the plate isnt a type-r one is it?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> dude- this poll is b.s.- what if someone doesnt like your car? We have to settle with clicking on -"nah- its fine"? You have to post a poll where we can state our true opinions.



the poll is just about if he should powder coat the grill and wheels dude, read b4 you post...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SPEC V CRAZY said:


> I Like The Dvd Set Up. I Just Traded Up From An O2 Gxe To An O4 Spec V And Have Always Wanted A Dvd Set Up Like That. What Does An Install Like That Run For? (install And System Est.)



wondering the same thing.... very interested...


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

are those pictures taken in south Ca in a i think at a national guard air force base or somthething like that? and the one im talking about is next to a navy base.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

707Spec-V said:


> are those pictures taken in south Ca in a i think at a national guard air force base or somthething like that? and the one im talking about is next to a navy base.


Yeah, I believe so. Cory is in the miltary and just transferred to VA, but is on deployment right now.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice work on it, actually looks good with the stock rims, maybe I'll keep mine


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

That car looks great just like stock haha but better. i like how your made it look good but didnt do to much. I love the brakes.


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

wait wait wait... Does he LIVE in Cali, or was just stationed there for a while? What does he/you do when you have to get it smogged (i'm referring to the HS header). I really need a definitive answer about needing the precat for emmissions in Cali because I don't really want to fork over 3 times the cash to get a header where the cat will fall apart anyway, but I really want the power gains of a header. Also, I have the NISMO exhaust, does the cat on that have the same emmission properties as the stock cat? As for the poll, I'd say yes just because I can't picture it and it would be different anyway .


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your slots are facing the WRONG way!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sabin76 said:


> wait wait wait... Does he LIVE in Cali, or was just stationed there for a while? What does he/you do when you have to get it smogged (i'm referring to the HS header). I really need a definitive answer about needing the precat for emmissions in Cali because I don't really want to fork over 3 times the cash to get a header where the cat will fall apart anyway, but I really want the power gains of a header. Also, I have the NISMO exhaust, does the cat on that have the same emmission properties as the stock cat? As for the poll, I'd say yes just because I can't picture it and it would be different anyway .


Okay, to answer your question, he LIVED in California and moved to Virginia. He's on deployment right now, so that's why he hasn't replied to this thread. If you don't have a CARB EO#, it won't pass emissions. The NISMO with cat is worthless. I wouldn't spend money on it, especially since both the headers are R-Tune and for offroad use only. If you're worried about emissions, save your money on something else.


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Okay, to answer your question, he LIVED in California and moved to Virginia. He's on deployment right now, so that's why he hasn't replied to this thread. If you don't have a CARB EO#, it won't pass emissions. The NISMO with cat is worthless. I wouldn't spend money on it, especially since both the headers are R-Tune and for offroad use only. If you're worried about emissions, save your money on something else.



awww dammit. Header was the next on my list of things to buy. Guess I'll have to skip it until I have the tools and the time to change it out for the stock manifold for smog time. Hmmm let's see, next on the list, flywheel.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Dude, I love your car! It's awesome. I really wish I wasn't leasing mine so I could mod it, but oh well. When I get my 300 ZX or my 350Z (haven't decided yet) I'll mod the hell out of it, . Nice job on your car! I love how the exhaust sounds too.


----------



## Hockyfreak36 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey where did you get your interior kit and your gauges? i'm lookin to get new ones for my 04 spec V


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I love your car. I love the guages, brakes, and exhaust sounds. I wanna get those guages, they are so sweeeeeeet!


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

Hockyfreak36 said:


> Hey where did you get your interior kit and your gauges? i'm lookin to get new ones for my 04 spec V



HOCKYFREAK36, HOW DOES THAT MAGNAFLOW SYSTEM SOUND ON YOU CAR? I HAVE A 04 SPEC V, I HAVENT DONE ANYTHING TO IT YET. I'M GETTING DIFFRENT OPINIONS BEFORE I GET A CAT BACK. :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

SPEC V CRAZY said:


> HOW DOES THAT MAGNAFLOW SYSTEM SOUND ON YOU CAR? I HAVE A 04 SPEC V, I HAVENT DONE ANYTHING TO IT YET. I'M GETTING DIFFRENT OPINIONS BEFORE I GET A CAT BACK. :thumbup:


Not sure about the the MagFlow but I'd check out the Greddy. I should have a sound byte up sometime next week.


----------



## Hockyfreak36 (Feb 19, 2004)

SPEC V CRAZY said:


> HOCKYFREAK36, HOW DOES THAT MAGNAFLOW SYSTEM SOUND ON YOU CAR? I HAVE A 04 SPEC V, I HAVENT DONE ANYTHING TO IT YET. I'M GETTING DIFFRENT OPINIONS BEFORE I GET A CAT BACK. :thumbup:


i love the way the exhaust sounds. nice and deep not like all those people with there shit civics that have the really high piched exhausts that hurt your ears and sound like crap


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

The gauges look awesome! I love them.

I wouldn't powercoat the wheels. I hate white wheels personally. I think they look really rice, and the car looks nice the way it is.


----------

